# Snip removal and closure



## jhynek (Jan 16, 2018)

Came across an odd scenario today.  Provider states she did a 1.5cm snip removal to the level of the dermis of a benign neurofibroma that required 5 simple interrupted sutures.  Our EMR is pulling in the shave removal code of 11302.  I felt that sutures would not be necessary if it was a snip removal, and if they were would it actually be an excision code and she went deeper?  I cannot find anything saying a simple repair can/can't be billed with a shave removal code in my coding course, however it does state it cannot be billed with excisions or biopsy codes.  113xx codes are not in those 2 categories however.  Thoughts?  Would a simple repair be billed with this?
Thanks!


----------



## ellzeycoding (Jan 16, 2018)

The shave removal codes 11300-11313 are bundled with the simple repair codes according to the Correct Coding Initiative edits. 

The cannot be billed together unless for separate and unrelated lesions.

For an excision code to be billed, it would need to be full-thickness (down to the fat) and the lesion taken out with margins.  Excision would also include simple repair.


----------

